# Using credit to pay for iphone apps



## Myko (Apr 12, 2010)

I currently have $50 on my itunes account, but when I go an purchase an app directly from the iphone - it still charges my credit card and doesn't go against the credit... are there any ways to remedy this? thx.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Nope. gift cards and credits can't be used for app purchases.

Sucks.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes I agree this sux. My wife bought me a lot of credit, only to find in the fine print that it doesn't work for apps. I feel really burned by apple.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Your situation has less to do with Apple than a) the Canadian gov't and b) your (or your wife's) decision not to read the T&C of the purchase.

I agree that it sucks that Canadians can't use iTunes gift cards to buy iPhone/Touch/iPad apps when the Americans can. But its a difference in the law (my understanding is that Canada will add tax to the purchase of apps) and a little reminder that Canada ≠ America. Be glad (overall).

In the meantime, buy yourself some TV shows, rent a couple of good movies, sample a few new bands -- or just sit tight in hopes the policy will change someday.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

chas_m said:


> b) your (or your wife's) decision not to read the T&C of the purchase.


So you are saying Buyer BeWare? It is a sad day when this happens with an Apple product.

When I said 'fine print' I could have been more specific. There was NO print. It wasn't until several failed attempts to use the stupid cards (along with the corresponding unexpected charges on my Visa) that I CALLED Apple and they told me on the phone how WRONG I WAS. The nerve.

It doesn't say on the card that it is restricted in any way.

Even the canadian itunes web site says quite clearly the user can get anything they want.

iTunes - What's on - Discover music, movies, and more. Apple Canada
"Get ready for big thanks.
Yet another hit in the iTunes Store: iTunes Cards. Give songs, albums, playlists, audiobooks, music videos, movies, and TV shows to anyone. Best of all, the lucky recipients choose for themselves — so they get exactly what they want."

One really has to read between the lines to see that Apps are not included.

It looks like my wife and I are not the only ones deceived by this omission...

iTunes Gift Cards in Canada: A Word of Warning at Canadian Tech Deals, Canadian Electronics Deals, Canadian Technology Deals, Canadian Electronic Deals


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

It's a legal issue with Canadian Laws. I don't understand the need to call Apple every name in the book over it. It's not Apple's job to educate you on Canadian Laws. I agree it sucks. Until the rules change in Canada though, don't expect to use your cards for apps. 

Nevertheless, my itunes card states on it the restriction. It also directs you to the below website for further information.

Gift Cards Terms & Conditions

"5. Gift Certificates, iTunes Cards, Content Codes and Allowances purchased in Canada must be redeemed through the Canadian iTunes Store, open only to persons above the age of 13. Not all products may be available. Content and pricing subject to availability at the time of actual download. *Gift Certificates, iTunes Cards, and Allowances may not be used to purchase software, games, or apps.* Internet access and compatible software and hardware are required."


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

This topic comes up a lot, along with the myriad hypotheses for why it is the case.

Has anyone actually been able to get a clear explanation for why purchasing apps with an itunes gift care is prohibited? None of the suggestions I have heard so far indicate that Apple's hands are tied in any way.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I am sorry but I think burying such a significant omission deep in an EULA that is not available at the time of purchase of a non-refundable item is against the law in most jurisdictions.

Even if it is legal, is this sort of deception the kind of thing we want to see from Apple, or any of our favorite brands?

Given the large number of consumers who have misinterpreted the intent of these thing, isnt it reasonable to print in bold letters on the front: "May not purchase Software, Games, nor Apps"?


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

mjollymo said:


> "5. Gift Certificates, iTunes Cards, Content Codes and Allowances purchased in Canada must be redeemed through the Canadian iTunes Store, open only to persons above the age of 13. Not all products may be available. Content and pricing subject to availability at the time of actual download. *Gift Certificates, iTunes Cards, and Allowances may not be used to purchase software, games, or apps.* Internet access and compatible software and hardware are required."


Do you read every detail of every EULA? Wasn't there a Flash upgrade recently... did you read the EULA for that? Adobe - Adobe product license agreements
(be honest here...)


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

vancouverdave said:


> Do you read every detail of every EULA? Wasn't there a Flash upgrade recently... did you read the EULA for that? Adobe - Adobe product license agreements
> (be honest here...)


Nope, I did not, for a few reasons. 1. I do pay for flash, nor would I ever 2. I block out all flash content with click2flash. 

However, when making a purchase, it's good to at least be aware of the fine print. In the case with the app store purchases, I don't like it anymore than you do. I would love for my apps to be purchased via the cards. In Canada that is just not possible right now. I don't see reason to go blaming Apple for the things out of their control. 

As for the comment about putting it on the back of the card, Apple is doing that. Perhaps the card you purchased is an older one printed before they clearly stated it on the back of the card.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

It's true that iTunes cards now say on them that they cannot be used for apps. There are still a lot of cards floating around that predate the warning being added to the card, they are old cards.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

Just so you know, you can now use iTunes credit to buy apps in Canada. I did it yesterday.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

kockgunner said:


> Just so you know, you can now use iTunes credit to buy apps in Canada. I did it yesterday.


/Confirmed. Thank you !


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey! Great news! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

iTUNES STORE - TERMS AND CONDITIONS

Interesting. T&C aren't updated yet.

From the above url:

_*iTUNES CARDS*

iTunes Cards are for transactions on the iTunes Store only. iTunes Cards may not be used for gifts, or purchases on the Apple Online Store or in Apple Retail Stores. iTunes Cards are non-refundable. iTunes Cards may not be used to purchase Gift Certificates, Monthly Allowances, Apps, or other iTunes Cards. iTunes Cards may not be used to purchase software, games, or apps.
_


----------



## SophisTicationS (Jan 16, 2008)

vancouverdave said:


> /Confirmed. Thank you !


I too can confirm this - The TOC have been updated as I had to agree to the new terms, I glanced through it quickly but could not find any clauses similar to the old ones restricting credit balances


----------



## RcNorth (Jul 5, 2010)

*Apple site not updated*

Based on the information on the site, gift cards are still not allowed. I am going to buy a gift card today and see what is allows. 

Payment & Pricing - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Well, for what it's worth.. I've bought $80 worth of apps for my iPad, and used nothing but itunes Gift Cards.. so.. it works


----------



## RcNorth (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Gary. I'm picking up an iPad for the wife this week, and I really don't want to have to attach credit card to it.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I use a BMO Global Travel card. It's basically a prepaid card which I leave with a very low balance and when I want to use it to buy on-line, I can "pay" it from any other on-line bank.

Since it's prepaid, it's rejected if there isn't enough money on it.

Margaret


----------



## mishnogramjo (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a 6 month old itunes card around and used it to buy a game for my son's Nano, and then turned around and bought an App for my touch. Definitely confirm that you can do it. And it was definitely a gift card type.


----------



## RcNorth (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I picked up the iPad for the wife yesterday at an Apple store. The staff said that they have changed the policy and that the gift cards will work for apps now so I bought a $25 gift card. 

Looks like all is good.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

i can understand not being able to buy giftcards with giftcards. but i don't understand why it is that I can't gift an app using store credit. I wanted to get an app for my brother but it told me that I needed to input a credit card.


----------



## Onairnews (Aug 7, 2010)

mjollymo said:


> It's a legal issue with Canadian Laws. I don't understand the need to call Apple every name in the book over it. It's not Apple's job to educate you on Canadian Laws. I agree it sucks. Until the rules change in Canada though, don't expect to use your cards for apps.
> 
> Nevertheless, my itunes card states on it the restriction. It also directs you to the below website for further information.
> 
> ...


Actually, when u say it has to do with Canadian law that is not entirely true even though it's what apple tells you. The reality is apple does not want to follow the Canadian law. Apple has a choice in the matter.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I use my gift card for apps no problem.


----------

